# Anybody help with a model number or manufacturer?



## Tw473 (Apr 29, 2018)

I just picked up 2 Craftsman blowers for $75. The smaller one (5/24) still has the tag on it however the bigger one (8.5/28) is missing the model/serial number tag. The engine is a Tecumseh HMSK80 with a DOM of 6136 D. From searching I believe that means it was made on the 136th day of I assume 2006. Makes sense since Tecumseh stopped engine production in 2007 or so. The upper auger control cable is broken and the lower auger control cable has frayed and doesn't move well. This probably caused the upper cable to break. With no model number or knowing the manufacturer (possibly Murray or Noma?) I can't replace the cables. I've looked through tons of parts diagrams for 2006-2007 Murray blowers and none show a lower auger control cable. 
I posted a few pics both of the blower and the cables. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

Googling "Craftsman 8.5/28" and looking at the pictures, I found a few things that at least look like yours. 

This Craigslist ad, if similar, might be useful, as it lists a model number: 
https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/hvo/d/snow-blower-craftsman-85/6531520032.html

"Craftsman model 536.88650 28" 8.5 hp W/ electric start . Just serviced and new belts has very low hrs like new ."

At least you could look up parts diagrams for that model #, and see if they show what you're looking for. 

And I also found a Youtube video, which goes around demonstrating the machine, just in case there was any useful info in it:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Your machine was made by Murray because it has a rectangular impeller chute. This should be enlarged. I did a post on this 3 weeks ago.

Just a guess, I think it's earlier than 2006 because Tecumseh was using OHV then. I may be able to give you a cable number tomorrow.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I checked my cables. The one on the right looks like both of mine, with a spring. #584747

If you measure yours, I can measure mine.


----------



## Tw473 (Apr 29, 2018)

The cable on the right (the upper control cable) on mine is 34" from the end of the threads to the Z-link. From what I've found the spring is sold separately. The cable on the left (the lower control cable) is 33 1/2" overall length.

I did more searching last night and found cables on Amazon but the lengths are wrong.

Upper...1579MA (28.44") and a 584747MA (31.75").

Lower I found a 341024MA and a 761400MA but have no idea how long they are.


----------



## Tw473 (Apr 29, 2018)

Just did more searching and found this...

https://www.doityourself.com/forum/...ray-2-stage-snowblower-auger-cable-issue.html

Interesting stuff. All the parts are still available as well although I'm not sure how universal they are, but that forum makes it sound like there was 1 kit for blowers regardless of size. 

It also seems I was incorrect in thinking it was a 2006. Checking the above page suggests that it's a 1997 or 1998...you were right in saying it was older than 2006. Nicely done!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Tw473

.


----------

